# Aire at Erquy (22) N Britanny coast



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

On the coast beween St Brieuc & Dinard in a sandy bay. Communal aire & parking. parking 24hr for 2 euros and water or electric for 2 euros. Toilet & waste water dump free. 
Officially 60 places with sea view 50m from sandy beach. Get there early to get a sea view! We were there sat night 19th June, got there at 4.30, already 40 or so vans there. 
Nice walk on the sand at low tide to main part of town (15 mins) or over the hill on paths or road. Small bar next to site, public toilets on beach side.

We had a 5 day break and spent 6 euros on parking & water charges - if only we could do this in the UK! If anybody wants more details of this & the other 2 aires, please do a private message & I will try to help.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mike,

We're off to mainly northern brittany on thursday for 12 days, we'll certainly have a look at this one on our travels.

pete.


----------

